# White Girls and Gang Signs



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

If you have not had your chuckle of the day yet....

YouTube - White Chicks & Gang Signs


MUCH better than some Alanis 'My Humps' video.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Most people who make those 'signs' have never met a gang member, let alone could pretend to be one.

Still, good thing it wasn't a video about black people making white person's signs. Now that would be racist...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've always had no use for rap.

To see it done by this guy is doubly bad.

Even the young chicks are not that hot.

Gimme Sinatra anytime.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Most people who make those 'signs' have never met a gang member, let alone could pretend to be one.
> 
> Still, good thing it wasn't a video about black people making white person's signs. Now that would be racist...



I swear, you just like seeing yourself type.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> I swear, you just like seeing yourself type.


Exactly right. So there is no point in pointing out that this ^ is written by the person who started this thread, watching himself type some more; and in so doing 'dissed' (am I allowed to use that word?) another thread, which happens to be one I OPd. But hey, it must be someone else who's the critical person here, right?

But why not answer what was said? If the video you cited criticized people of colour for using so-called "white" expressions or signs or the like, wouldn't that be seen as racist?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, very funny stuff! The guy's other vids are pretty good, and VERY random!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> So there is no point in pointing out that this ^ is written by the person who started this thread, watching himself type some more.
> 
> If the video you cited criticized people of colour for using so-called "white" expressions or signs or the like, wouldn't that be seen as racist?


You can point it out if you wish, but I will point out that I have a mere 2174 posts in 6 years to your 6353 in 2 years.


You ever hear of a thing called parody? Or would you like to rip apart every parody show, movie, tv show, magazine article, etc, etc, etc about the potential racist/political/religious/sexist/etc/etc/etc aspects involved? Wait... scratch that, you probably would.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDaddy said:


> You can point it out if you wish, but I will point out that I have a mere 2174 posts in 6 years to your 6353 in 2 years.
> 
> 
> You ever hear of a thing called parody? Or would you like to rip apart every parody show, movie, tv show, magazine article, etc, etc, etc about the potential racist/political/religious/sexist/etc/etc/etc aspects involved? Wait... scratch that, you probably would.


How dare you question HowEver? He and MacDoc are always right you know.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> How dare you question HowEver? He and MacDoc are always right you know.


i would rather you use the word "correct" instead of "right"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i would rather you use the word "correct" instead of "right"


OK, right you are!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I thought it was funny...I always think people look pretty dumb doing that in pictures (for more examples see: MySpace and Facebook  ). Seems like kind of a self-conscious thing to do...perhaps they don't feel comfortable just having a candid photo taken and instead resort to this posturing (after all, if someone takes a picture of you, thats it...if you're ugly too bad- whereas if you make a dumb pose at least you have that excuse to fall back on).


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I loved that... haha. I have some friends that could have sent in their Facebook/MySpace pictures for that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

First, if you post 1000s of posts on a webforum, in a few years or in 6, it's just a matter of degree, no

Second, "rip apart?" Please take the time to buy a vowel.

And by the way, are you really suggesting that if something is racist (or sexist etc.) it shouldn't be pointed out? That's the kind of remark that people remember. Atta go.




MacDaddy said:


> You can point it out if you wish, but I will point out that I have a mere 2174 posts in 6 years to your 6353 in 2 years.
> 
> 
> You ever hear of a thing called parody? Or would you like to rip apart every parody show, movie, tv show, magazine article, etc, etc, etc about the potential racist/political/religious/sexist/etc/etc/etc aspects involved? Wait... scratch that, you probably would.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I've had nearly 25 000 posts on another forum in three years... I use lots of forums, so if you added all my posts together, it'd probably be scary. I don't have friends. :lmao:


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Please take the time to buy a vowel.
> 
> And by the way, are you really suggesting that if something is racist (or sexist etc.) it shouldn't be pointed out? That's the kind of remark that people remember. Atta go.



Oh suck it up princess, why don't you go look up the words 'parody' and 'satire', go make yourself some warm milk and go to bed.

I hope people remember this, and pass it around to all their friends! And you can quote me on that.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Gimme Sinatra anytime.


Now that's a role model.
A smoking, boozing, swearing, Mafia befriending....


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> Oh suck it up princess, why don't you go look up the words 'parody' and 'satire', go make yourself some warm milk and go to bed.
> 
> I hope people remember this, and pass it around to all their friends! And you can quote me on that.


:lmao:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

White and Nerdy


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Vexel, another Fav of mine! I actually bought it on iTMS

Careful though, some people might consider that to be racist!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... A smoking, boozing, swearing, Mafia befriending ... " and you could go on; I'm sure he is spinning in his grave over you failing to mention womanizer.

But, he's an artist who was loved for his art, and he never pretended to be a role model and never accepted the role when others tried to thrust it upon him.

I'm not sure how anyone who plays Vegas in 1950, 1960 or even 1970 can avoid befriending mobsters, but the mobsters loved him because he was a great artist, and he was italian, and that made him a great italian, and that was more than enough for them. I don't know anyone who said Frank engaged in racketeering.

He partied with people, and when you are an entertainer there are always mobsters, or 1%-ers, or just generally bad people who party too much always around, because they go out more at night than regular folk, and they stay out late on Tuesday nights when nobody else does, and they spend more than most people, which taken together always means you get invited to hang out with the waitresses and the bartender and the band after the doors close. It comes with the territory.

On the weekends, they are out when the real "role models", whom are almost never people on TV but are always people from your neighborhood, are in bed, getting sleep so they can be up bright and early for church on Sunday.

Anyone who looks to entertainers for their role models really have no idea what a role model is, obviously. Look around your community; success has nothing to to with being a role model because role models don't rely on luck, and everyone who is successful owes a lot to luck.

The hard work and perseverance and dedication and just plain goodness doesn't automatically bring success. That's the lesson your kids need to know; why do good people do it anyway, all day every day, even though they didn't get famous or successful because of it.

Find it in your own backyard, because that's where they are and always have been.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> Oh suck it up princess...


Uh oh, it's that "diversionary avatar" thing again.
So, if I had a frog as an avatar, would people tell me to take a flying leap, and go back to my lily pad? :lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

gordguide said:


> " ... A smoking, boozing, swearing, Mafia befriending ... SNIP SNIP


Hey gordguide, that was a damned fine post. Seriously. :clap:


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Uh oh, it's that "diversionary avatar" thing again.
> So, if I had a frog as an avatar, would people tell me to take a flying leap, and go back to my lily pad? :lmao:


Nope, I call everybody who acts like a litle girl Princess. Like yesterday for instance, when I went to the restraunt and the guy was tearing a strip out of the waitress over the cost of milk. Said the same thing to him.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I think you're just projecting. (It's a Freudian term.)

And, so as not to disappoint: I think you're being disrespectful to little girls.



MacDaddy said:


> Nope, I call everybody who acts like a litle girl Princess. Like yesterday for instance, when I went to the restraunt and the guy was tearing a strip out of the waitress over the cost of milk. Said the same thing to him.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> Now that's a role model.
> A smoking, boozing, swearing, Mafia befriending....


See gordguide's excellent post. tptptptp


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

People called me princess a lot. I think it was more of a compliment however.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Ohhhh! A Freudian fan are we! Well, nuff said right there! What are you and mommy up to tonight? LOL

I must apologize to all the little girls that might have been offended for being compared to HowEver like that. Sorry ladies!! But it's not my fault that you have a guy wanting to join your team so bad.

i<3myiBookg4 - My usage of Princess towards HE was in no way, and should not be taken as, a compliment.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If using a Freudian term makes one a fan, I guess we all subscribe to every major religion, philosophical strain, political party and sports strategy as well as psychological theories simply because we understand and can use the terminology.

The rest of your post I don't understand though.



MacDaddy said:


> Ohhhh! A Freudian fan are we! Well, nuff said right there! What are you and mommy up to tonight? LOL
> 
> I must apologize to all the little girls that might have been offended for being compared to HowEver like that. Sorry ladies!! But it's not my fault that you have a guy wanting to join your team so bad.
> 
> i<3myiBookg4 - My usage of Princess towards HE was in no way, and should not be taken as, a compliment.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Wow, I guess thats kinda like somebody posting a parody video being racist hey? Imagine that.

I wouldn't expect you to understand, its ok *pat on the head*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Calling people "princess" and patting them on the head.

Pretty much defines the term "patronizing."

Is there really no point whatsoever for you in pointing out when people are racist, sexist, homophobic, etc.? Or is it _"anything goes."_



MacDaddy said:


> Wow, I guess thats kinda like somebody posting a parody video being racist hey? Imagine that.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand, its ok *pat on the head*


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Oh, am I patronizing you? Muffin.

Suck it up princess, anything goes.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't believe that picture didn't conjure up feelings of love and pacifism.

Its got a helmet cut out of a melon on its head! What more do you need!

...I was so sure it would work.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

CN said:


> I can't believe that picture didn't conjure up feelings of love and pacifism.
> 
> Its got a helmet cut out of a melon on its head! What more do you need!
> 
> ...I was so sure it would work.


Actually, I was thinking... 
Geezuz, what some people put their poor pets through sometimes. :yikes: That is not a happy looking kitty.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> Actually, I was thinking...
> Geezuz, what some people put their poor pets through sometimes. :yikes: That is not a happy looking kitty.


Of course! Clearly this is the appropriate cat picture for this purpose.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

CN said:


> Of course! Clearly this is the appropriate cat picture for this purpose.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! You know how people say LOL all the time? Well that picture really made me do it...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

That white chicks and gang signs vid is saddled with some mighty [email protected] music... I mean, friends don't let friends play bad synth tunes.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> People called me princess a lot. I think it was more of a compliment however.


could also be racist too, depends on the angle you look at it


----------

